# Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo: A Game Changer - Head-Fi TV, Episode 003



## jude

Episode 003 of Head-Fi TV was just uploaded.  This episode is a short video overview of the Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo, which, as far as portable source components go, is a game changer, in my opinion (based on what's currently available).
   
   

  Products mentioned in the video:

   

   


 *Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo* battery-powered iPod/iPhone/iPad digital dock and DAC (digital-to-analog converter)
 *beyerdynamic DT 1350* headphones
 *Sennheiser / adidas HD 25-1 II Originals* headphones
 *Audeze LCD-2* planar magnetic headphones
 *ALO Audio*:  various dock cables and headphone cable (with adapter system) for Audeze LCD-2
 *Ray Samuels Audio SR-71B* fully balanced portable headphone amp
   

  The music in the video was by Twis7 (pronounced "twist"), and the track is called "Ghetto Bass," and can be found on the_* Bass Rinse EP*_.  Thank you to the *Play Me Records* record label for giving us permission to use it.  (Audeze's Alexander Rosson is one of the principals of the Play Me Records label, by the way.)

   

   

  One thing I didn't mention in the video that I really wanted to (but left out, in the interest of not running too long like I did in Episode 002) was the use of Apple Airplay to stream to an iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad-->Algorhythm Solo-->portable amp rig, when I'm at home.  This allows me to feed the Solo music that is being streamed from my multi-terabyte primary iTunes library to the portable iDevice.  So, when I'm out of the house, the rig in the video is what I've been using.  But when I'm at home, I usually lash an iPhone to this rig (in place of the iPod Classic), for use with Airplay.

   

  I also wanted to mention that the Solo can be used while plugged into its wall power adapter.

   

   

  Thanks to *joe* for working with me on these videos--I couldn't do it without him.

   

   

   

_Head-Fi TV Episode 003 _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla

   
   

   
  Also, we may occasionally include a Q&A segment in future episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to tv@head-fi.org


----------



## cifani090

Once again, a very informative video review. Loved it, thanks Jude.


----------



## bmtran

great review. i definitely fall under the category of only wanting one setup at the home and the office; i'll definitely be checking that setup out. love it!


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I love the review! Fantastic rig! There are few other options like this out there, and this is one of the best in terms of usability and absolute performance. I will have to hear it sometimes. Nice music too. It is very cool that the Audeze is pretty much made to hear all the bass.


----------



## shipsupt

Another great episode!  Makes me re-think my portable rigs!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Great video, Jude. I really like the part where you gave out suggestions who you'd recommend the product to. I hope you keep that going. Rad music, btw. Reminded me of Noisia.


----------



## Borgbox

Cool stuff. You should do a headphone review soon (this is head-fi after all!). The amps and dacs are all cool, but in the end, it's all about the cans. Perhaps a FOTM like ATH-m50s or FA-011s, or heck, the porta pros would be cool too lol. 1080p would be awesome.


----------



## mmayer167

Great work jude! thanks,
   
  M


----------



## TheGomdoRi

Really like these videos, I hope to see more content and longer videos in the future (if possible)


----------



## dj nellie

I enjoyed the review, thanks for putting it together.  One suggestion I would make is to at least briefly present some of the drawbacks of the products you're presenting.  I know it's not a full review, but it would help to mention some things that may be considered flaws or trade-offs.  And I would love to hear more specifically how the Solo improves upon an iMod+amp setup or another high-quality portable source.
   
  In the case of the Solo, other than its size and price, are there any other factors that might give someone considering buying it some pause?  As someone who has a lot of FLAC files, I would say that the inability to Rockbox a 6th/7th Gen iPod means that I'd have to convert my collection and buy Apple Lossless going forward.  Not really a flaw of the Solo, but definitely something to consider in light of the prevalence of FLAC files.  The Touch and the iPhone have the FLAC player app, but it seems barely usable to me (no "shuffle all tracks" option or ability to create playlists).
   
  Looking forward to the next episode!  I'm especially curious to learn more about over-the-ear portables that Jude pulled out, and any others which have a low profile suitable for office use


----------



## Eric_C

I spy a Mission Workshop...Monty?


----------



## RAFA

Great episode. But still the greatest interest goes towards the DT1350. Would like to hear more about them.


----------



## CARRION FEAST

Exciting stuff! My current rig is the classic and a headstage arrow- it would be mighty nice to get away from the iPods dac - great review!


----------



## aLm0sT

Good vid! Just received word that my Solo has been shipped!


----------



## shaunybaby

i got in hand a ibasso d4 and a ipod classic with 3.5 to 3.5 how i look from mine to that and just wish upon a star.

 great reveiw im glad you did a portable reveiw, i haven,t payed my setup the attention that i should be, but it does the job for the 20 minute walks that i take.

 2 x on doing a review on full size headphones. plz.


----------



## Frankie K

Sweet Review like alway's, Keep up the Great work!


----------



## MicroNik

Don't take it to an airport though, they'll think its a bomb.


----------



## imackler

Jude, You rock. What a brilliant review! I'm so happy about the AlgoRythm Solo I just cried a little. Thanks! ps.What's the Wolfson chip in it?


----------



## TheWuss

great work, jude.
  it's exciting times for headphone users.
  i just bought the HRT iStreamer, and am pretty knocked out by it.
  and now i see the AlgoRhythm is even a step up from that device.  nice...


----------



## meltdown100

Jude,
   
  The idea of hosting a video program is great and you are doing a very nice job overall, but this is the second time you have introduced a new piece of hardware without providing any feedback/review on the audio characteristics.
   
  I think a lot of us would really like to get your opinion on how the solo sounds, or at least what else you might think it compares to in terms of sound quality and characteristics.  Understanding that you cannot get into a very deep review within a 10-minute video, but you'll really make the program better if you can add even just a little bit.  For starters, provide a quick impression on how having the Solo between the ipod and headphone amp makes a difference vs. running directly into the amp from the ipod's LOD, etc.  Or maybe what desktop rig you would compare it to in terms of sound quality, etc.


----------



## snapple10

Nice review.  Thanks.


----------



## wywern209

AS far as making the pros and cons clear, i think a slide of text on the video listing these pros and cons quickly would be great.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

senn HD25 yay!
   
  jude got me interested in the DT1350, I am going to keep an eye in the portable forums for some reviews. the double headband design seems to be inspired in the senn tho, or the pioneer SE L40 from the 60's, dont know which was first.
   
  dont know about the DAC, DAP and AMP are already enough for me to carry, unless im carrying my computer. very few people would carry all that stuff without a package or a bag.


----------



## jude

Thanks, everyone, for the comments and suggestions.  Still being very new to this makes it all the more appreciated and helpful.
  
  Quote: 





borgbox said:


> Cool stuff. You should do a headphone review soon (this is head-fi after all!). The amps and dacs are all cool, but in the end, it's all about the cans...


 

 There will be headphone-specific episodes coming soon, I promise.
   
  Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> I enjoyed the review, thanks for putting it together.  One suggestion I would make is to at least briefly present some of the drawbacks of the products you're presenting.  I know it's not a full review, but it would help to mention some things that may be considered flaws or trade-offs.  And I would love to hear more specifically how the Solo improves upon an iMod+amp setup or another high-quality portable source.
> 
> In the case of the Solo, other than its size and price, are there any other factors that might give someone considering buying it some pause?  As someone who has a lot of FLAC files, I would say that the inability to Rockbox a 6th/7th Gen iPod means that I'd have to convert my collection and buy Apple Lossless going forward.  Not really a flaw of the Solo, but definitely something to consider in light of the prevalence of FLAC files.  The Touch and the iPhone have the FLAC player app, but it seems barely usable to me (no "shuffle all tracks" option or ability to create playlists).
> 
> Looking forward to the next episode!  I'm especially curious to learn more about over-the-ear portables that Jude pulled out, and any others which have a low profile suitable for office use


 

 For the way I use it, there haven't been any drawbacks for me yet.  Understandably, for some, as you stated, size may be an issue; though the video makes clear its size, so anyone watching it probably won't be too surprised when he sees it in person.  To my ears, the sonic performance is every bit as good as I state in the video. The battery life I've experienced has been at least as long as specified by the maker. And, functionally, it has done everything i expected of it so far.  So far, so very good.  However, if, over time, I find something I don't like about the Solo, I'll mention it here.
   
  As for how it compares to an iMod+amp:  I apologize, dj nellie, but I can't answer this, as I've not owned an iMod.  However, unlike an iMod, this rig allows me to use my 160GB iPod while on-the-go (the biggest DAP I've got, in terms of storage).  _And_ it allows me to go even bigger--_much_ bigger--swapping that iPod Classic for my iPhone when I'm at home, so that I can AirPlay stream my _far_-larger-than-160GB music collection from my main iTunes library to my iPhone (and also my iPad).
   
  Regarding FLAC / Rockbox:  I understand where you're coming from, but, as you also suggested, that's really more about reviewing the iPod and it's limitations, isn't it?  And I think most people who want to use FLAC with the iPod are aware of the iPod family's limitations in this regard.  I don't have any iPods with Rockbox.
   
  As for the headphones:  The beyerdynamic DT 1350 is, in my opinion, an excellent headphone.  Also, if you're looking for something low-profile, it fits the bill very well.  It's not as cool looking _on the head_ as the HD 25-1 II, but the DT1350 is definitely lower profile on the head than the HD25-1 II--the DT1350's headband hugs close to your head's shape, with essentially just the earpieces protruding.  (I'll show how both of these headphones look when worn on the head, in a future episode.)
   
  Quote: 





micronik said:


> Don't take it to an airport though, they'll think its a bomb.


 

 I've only had to let someone at a security checkpoint hear my rig playing once, to the best of my recollection.  When I've been asked, I've just told them it's a high-end portable music/studio recording monitoring setup (which is helped by having at least one custom IEM and/or over-ear heapdhone--more convincing, in my opinion, than white earbuds, for example).  When I was asked to hear it, I plugged the headphone into the amp, and played music loud (by adjusting the volume with the amp), then unplugged the amp from the iPod to show that the music stopped when I did that.
   
  That said, I haven't taken the Solo through an airport yet, but I don't anticipate any more problem than I've so far had.
   
  If you're sweating profusely at the checkpoint, that probably won't help your cause. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





thewuss said:


> great work, jude.
> it's exciting times for headphone users.
> i just bought the HRT iStreamer, and am pretty knocked out by it.
> and now i see the AlgoRhythm is even a step up from that device.  nice...


 

 I've heard and read very good things about the iStreamer.  There will be one arriving here soon.  The one obvious advantage the Solo has is its internal battery, and the portability that comes with that.  As for sonic performance, I'll have to wait and hear the iStreamer, and am looking forward to it.
  
  Quote: 





meltdown100 said:


> Jude,
> 
> The idea of hosting a video program is great and you are doing a very nice job overall, but this is the second time you have introduced a new piece of hardware without providing any feedback/review on the audio characteristics.
> 
> I think a lot of us would really like to get your opinion on how the solo sounds, or at least what else you might think it compares to in terms of sound quality and characteristics.  Understanding that you cannot get into a very deep review within a 10-minute video, but you'll really make the program better if you can add even just a little bit.  For starters, provide a quick impression on how having the Solo between the ipod and headphone amp makes a difference vs. running directly into the amp from the ipod's LOD, etc.  Or maybe what desktop rig you would compare it to in terms of sound quality, etc.


 

 meltdown100, this isn't the first time I've received this suggestion after Episode 002.  And I agree with you.  Video is tough (for me anyway, at this stage).  So far, we've shot a lot more footage per episode than we actually include.  Some of the specific sonic impressions were admittedly not included, in the interest of time (trying to keep it concise).  I'll see if we can do better about fitting it all in, in a reasonable amount of time, in videos.  And, when I can't (or don't) in the video, we can try to hash it out in the corresponding threads (like this one).
   
  As for how it compares to the iPod Classic 160GB alone (into the same SR-71b amp):  I have the very first 160GB iPod model (circa 2007), and the advantage of the Solo over this model is particularly substantial, as I find this particular iPod model to be sonically unimpressive--it has flat imaging (which I find is its single biggest deficiency, and which is even more pronounced out of its own headphone out), and this iPod can be a bit metallic sounding up top.
   
  The Solo simply has both the deft touch and the big dynamics--and great, fleshy imaging--that I've only previously heard from desktop sources (and one other portable source in the HiFiMAN HM-801).  In terms of overall performance, the overall resolution of the Solo falls short of one of my favorite DACs (the Lavry DA11), but yet this little box performs better than my old MSB GoldLink III DAC, to my ears (the MSB being fed by the iTransport--I have yet to go Solo digital-out to the MSB).   The MSB is a little softer, in terms of fine detail, than the Solo, and even more so versus the Lavry.  Again, though, simply put, the Solo sounds so much bigger than it is.
   
  Quote: 





wywern209 said:


> AS far as making the pros and cons clear, i think a slide of text on the video listing these pros and cons quickly would be great.


 
   
  I really like this idea, too.  Thanks for that.
   
  Quote: 





rafa said:


> Great episode. But still the greatest interest goes towards the DT1350. Would like to hear more about them.


 
   
  Coming soon.
   
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> I spy a Mission Workshop...Monty?


 
   
  It's a *Mission Workshop Rummy messenger bag*--a bit bigger than the Monty model.  I am a _giant_ fan of Mission Workshop's bags, and have yet to find a better, higher quality messenger bag than the Rummy (and I'm sure that holds true for the Monty and Shed models, too).  It is also, by a wide margin, the most comfortable messenger bag I've used (and I've used a lot of different ones).  People very regularly ask me about the Rummy when I'm out and about with it, and it had the same effect on people when I was in Europe recently.  (Mine is gray with gold hardware.)
   
  I also have a *Mission Workshop Vandal backpack*--fully expanded, the Vandal is one of the only bags I have that can carry almost all of the headphones I've got here.  If any of you are familiar with Chrome messenger bags, the Mission Workshop founders are the guys who previously founded Chrome.
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> ....dont know about the DAC, DAP and AMP are already enough for me to carry, unless im carrying my computer. very few people would carry all that stuff without a package or a bag.


 

 This kind of rig isn't for everyone.  And you're right--I certainly don't hand-carry it out and about; I only bring it with me when I've got a messenger bag or backpack to put it in.  Again, I'll say more about the DT 1350 in a video soon, but, if you're wanting to order it now, I highly recommend it.


----------



## loremipsum

Quote: 





micronik said:


> Don't take it to an airport though, they'll think its a bomb.


 
  More like, they'll think it's THE bomb.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I have a question:
   
  If you go to ALO Audio's site to see this item, you'll see it sold by itself or bundled with the AlgoRythm Rx Mk2 amp:
   
http://aloaudio.com/portable-audio/portable-headphone-amps/
   
  In your video, you're pairing the Solo with a Ray Samuels SR71B.  I was just wondering if you have an opinion on the differences of the pairings?
   
  I also wanted to make the community aware, just to prevent confusion.  Thanks for this video.  It was a real eye opener.


----------



## GLdgShDjKsHT

great episodes, but i'd pretty much like better quality, 480p or maybe 720p? 
  and about that portable rig, i know it sounds great and like a desktop one but you said nothing about the price, which also rivals the desktop ones 
  i like it and keep them coming


----------



## bloki

Bravo! Interesting, informative and, apparently, glitch-less. I am enjoying these mini-reviews. Looking forward to future reviews.


----------



## lozanoa11

Are their any competitors to the AlgoRhythm Solo? That being a battery powered iPod or other portable compatible DAC?


----------



## drez

Nice review.  Was interested in the solo until I heard $579 - damn thats a lot.  But still if I was happy with the rest of my gear I would definitely buy one of these if just to resurrect my poor ipod which hasn't been used for several months.  But for $579, plus the bulk of the thing, plus extra batteries to charge, plus the cost of good quality interconnect it better blow comparably priced all-in-one DAP solutions out of the water...


----------



## KB

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> I have a question:
> 
> If you go to ALO Audio's site to see this item, you'll see it sold by itself or bundled with the AlgoRythm Rx Mk2 amp:
> 
> ...


 
   
  I would like to thank Jude and Head-fi for the video spot! The delivery of the Solo started back during the LA can jam show and final became a reality a few months ago. It was truly something born *straight* out of head-fi and is a product from just 4 individuals, looking back its amazing we made it all the way.
   
  Jeff,
   
  Sorry I have been sold out of the RxMk2 for about a month so sadly I did not send one to Jude. I will have more in stock in one week and apologize for the outage.
   
  Ray Samules stuff is awesome and the SR71b is amazing..... The Solo team (now just David and I) were quite happy with the paring for the video! Ill have to send a Rx2 to Jude when I can.
   
  Thank you,
   
  Ken @ ALO audio


----------



## Eric_C

jude said:


> It's a *Mission Workshop Rummy messenger bag*--a bit bigger than the Monty model.  I am a _giant_ fan of Mission Workshop's bags, and have yet to find a better, higher quality messenger bag than the Rummy (and I'm sure that holds true for the Monty and Shed models, too).  It is also, by a wide margin, the most comfortable messenger bag I've used (and I've used a lot of different ones).  People very regularly ask me about the Rummy when I'm out and about with it, and it had the same effect on people when I was in Europe recently.  (Mine is gray with gold hardware.)
> 
> I also have a *Mission Workshop Vandal backpack*--fully expanded, the Vandal is one of the only bags I have that can carry almost all of the headphones I've got here.  If any of you are familiar with Chrome messenger bags, the Mission Workshop founders are the guys who previously founded Chrome.



Yep, the workmanship on Mission products is really top-notch. My girlfriend bought me a Monty in grey-with-silver-trimmings for Christmas, and it quickly became my go-to bag for nearly any occasion. 
I happen to be heading to Europe later this year too; I think I'll bring the Monty. Its Velcro ought to ward off any pickpocketing attempts.


----------



## KevinWolff

The video wasn't clear about whether the dac is balanced or not. I thought not but the use of the sr-71b in the video might lead to confusion. Yes, I know the 71b does single ended too. I really want one. I have the 160 gb ipod classic and was disappointed to find it couldn't be imodded. Plus the ability to bypass the dac means you can scale your rig up even more over time. 
   
  Current rig: Macbook pro > Music Streamer II+ > Ray Samuels SR-71A (blue jeans RCA to mini interconnect upgrade cable) > Sennheiser HD650 (Moon Audio Blue Dragon Upgrade Cable)


----------



## mangamonster

Sweet review, Jude and I really like the shorter format! Looking forward to your next episode. Keep'em coming!


----------



## kingice10

This is a very ice review from Jude as always. Though I'd like to ask for more impressions from SQ as others may said (using LCD-2s without the Solo). But because the Solo already blew up my mind when I heard them with my SR71B->JH16s, so for me, there's no need.
   
  For my comments on headfi-tv, I'd like to ask to have a verdict system in reviewing products (just like the Gamespot or Michininma in youtube does in reviewing their games). It would might be helpful if they are very precise and accurate (though not that accurate enough as it tends to be more subjective in the listener's ear and there are a lot of control variables to consider), but just a jist will do and a summary of pros and cons in the end. It maybe helpful. Thanks again for this initiative, this will help a lot more people aware about hifi gears.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Used this today at 32Ohm, was great. I was pretty astounded the difference it makes even driving the HD-25's from this rather than just my Ipod. I use them with an amp but the little DAC just totally made it for me. I didn't want to give it back...but I didn't have the money for it T_T. Was chatting up the guy working their about ti and he mentions that you guys were working on this episode. Going straight out of the Ipod with t he 25's everything seems lifeless until max volume but then I cant listen to it so it does not matter. This seriously breathes life into my music and made it a little less....whats the words, scratchy? The DAC made it more clear and resolved that's it! The amp powered them perfectly and even the K601/702 were pumping out at a more than desktop amp volume.


----------



## 129207

Hurray for the music! So awesome to see you guys are into that kind of sound as well instead of the dusty classical and jazz everyone thinks audiophiles prefer.  These videos are an awesome way to introduce new music to the Head-Fi audience. I read someone's post saying Head-Fi is all about the headphones but might I add that Head-Fi is also about the music?  
   
  Great review! I like how you zoom in on the Solo and really give us an impression on how it looks. I must admit though that at some points it felt like I was watching a video made by ALO themselves. No negatives, not even a suggestion on how to improve on the product. No comments on the price? The first thing I thought was "damn that's a lot of money for a rig that won't sound that much different from a HM-801!". Ofcourse it offers the opportunity to hook up your Ipod to your amp but for that money you can easily buy a media center or media pc. Because the video was so focused on "OMG THE SOLO IS SO AWESOME" it felt a bit like a promotional video/product introduction reel by manufacturer. Then again, a positive review is the best advertising a product can get. 
   
  All in all, looking good! Can't wait to see these evolve!


----------



## swbf2cheater

Do they make anything like the cypher for sansa or will there be other models made to support other daps?  Dang, I would kill for something like that.  I know people who just paid up the nose for a full size computer with a great audio card just to get that sound quality and NEVER use the computer for anything but to listen to music lol ( i am one of them ! )  but to have that in a portable version would be so awesome.


----------



## tyoung8

Yeah would like to see a future episode of DT 1350 vs HD25-1 ii adidas.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





gldgshdjksht said:


> you said nothing about the price,


 

 The newest model iPod Classic, from Apple, is $249.
  The Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo is, from ALO Audio's website, $579. ( Jude actually mentions this at 6 min. 39 sec. in the video. )
  The RSA SR-71B is, $650.
   
  A little research goes a long way.
   
  No idea which specific LOD or mini-mini cable Jude's using, or the rewireing on the LCD-2's though.


----------



## Frankie K

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> The newest model iPod Classic, from Apple, is $249.
> The Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo is, from ALO Audio's website, $579.
> The RSA SR-71B is, $650.
> 
> ...


 

 The cable's are ALO, the mini's are I believe $100.-$140. range, and it's probably the ALO Chain Mail phone cable's 350.+.


----------



## Fortgammon

When he took that rig out of his bag it looked like for a split second that he took out a pile of Dynamite


----------



## tyoung8

Quote: 





fortgammon said:


> When he took that rig out of his bag it looked like for a split second that he took out a pile of Dynamite


 

 +1
   
  I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw that brick was suppose to for portable use.  I don't love my music that much to carry a rock around... tho saying I think my first mobile phone was about that size.


----------



## aLm0sT

Quote: 





frankie k said:


> The cable's are ALO, the mini's are I believe $100.-$140. range, and it's probably the ALO Chain Mail phone cable's 350.+.


 
  I believe the cables jude uses are:

 ALO OCC iPod - USB cable:
http://aloaudio.com/alo-audio-usb-to-ipod-cable-for-the-algorhythm-solo.html
   
  ALO SXC compact RT mini - mini:
http://aloaudio.com/sxc-compact-rt-angle-mini-to-mini-en.html


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





tyoung8 said:


> Yeah would like to see a future episode of DT 1350 vs HD25-1 ii adidas.


 
  +1 to that!!!


----------



## estreeter

Great to see people realising the potential of the Solo, even if the initial sticker shock leaves a few of us gasping. Cant imagine anyone with custom (or upper-level universal) IEMs not being drawn to this - the potential for a killer bedside rig is immense.


----------



## cifani090

Hey Jude, if there is anything i (or other members of the community) can help you with, we would be more that happy to take some weight off of your shoulders regarding these videos, or anything else happening on Head-Fi.


----------



## Mar7e

Fascinating !! Thanks for sharing this new video


----------



## jude

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Hurray for the music! So awesome to see you guys are into that kind of sound as well instead of the dusty classical and jazz everyone thinks audiophiles prefer.  These videos are an awesome way to introduce new music to the Head-Fi audience. I read someone's post saying Head-Fi is all about the headphones but might I add that Head-Fi is also about the music?


 
   
  Yes, again, big thanks to *Play Me Records* for the permission to use it.
   
  Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Hurray for the music! So awesome to see you guys are into that kind of sound as well instead of the dusty classical and jazz everyone thinks audiophiles prefer.  These videos are an awesome way to introduce new music to the Head-Fi audience. I read someone's post saying Head-Fi is all about the headphones but might I add that Head-Fi is also about the music?
> 
> Great review! I like how you zoom in on the Solo and really give us an impression on how it looks. I must admit though that at some points it felt like I was watching a video made by ALO themselves. No negatives, not even a suggestion on how to improve on the product. No comments on the price? The first thing I thought was "damn that's a lot of money for a rig that won't sound that much different from a HM-801!". Ofcourse it offers the opportunity to hook up your Ipod to your amp but for that money you can easily buy a media center or media pc. Because the video was so focused on "OMG THE SOLO IS SO AWESOME" it felt a bit like a promotional video/product introduction reel by manufacturer. Then again, a positive review is the best advertising a product can get...


 
   
  Though I certainly didn't intend for it to come off as ad-like, I'm not entirely surprised that it might, as I am genuinely thrilled with the Solo, and the rigs I've been using it in.  As I said in an earlier post in this thread (that you may have missed), in response to someone who was asking me what the drawbacks of the Solo are:
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *jude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the way I use it, there haven't been any drawbacks for me yet.  Understandably, for some, as you stated, size may be an issue; though the video makes clear its size, so anyone watching it probably won't be too surprised when he sees it in person.  To my ears, the sonic performance is every bit as good as I state in the video. The battery life I've experienced has been at least as long as specified by the maker. And, functionally, it has done everything i expected of it so far.  So far, so very good.  However, if, over time, I find something I don't like about the Solo, I'll mention it here.


 
   
  So, again, as of right now, it's all peaches and cream with the Solo with me, and, thus, the video reflects that.
   
  As for comments about the price:  As I stated in the video, it's $579.00.  And while that certainly isn't cheap, it's not enough to make me flinch, all things considered.  In particular, it comes down to how it sounds, _and_ the fact that it can be operated while powered from its internal lithium-ion battery.  In some ways, it's analogous to good desktop replacement laptop computers, in that you pay the price for portable performance, the portable ones almost always being more expensive than their performance-equivalent, desktop-only computer counterparts.
   
  And thanks for the nice comments, Negakinu.  Given what you do for a living, it's particularly appreciated (as are your suggestions/critiques).  We seriously want to get better at these.  I'm afraid, though, that our bottleneck will always be that guy in the video, and there ain't much can be done 'bout him!


----------



## Tonyflo

Would love to hear more impressions of the ipod classic --> Alg Solo --> SR-71B --> JH16 with twag cables from either ALO or Whiplash. That's the rig I'm building now and would love to know what others think ... or which full size cans they think would be best on that rig. In addition the 16's I would eventually like to get the HD800's or LCD2's for use with the same rig (as well as desktop) and impressions always help. 
   
  Jude, how do the LCD2's sound on that setup versus a desktop amp like the Lyr? 
   
  Thanks for the great review and heads up 
   
  Anthony


----------



## Tonyflo

One more thing ... there are some flac player apps for the ipod that handle the larger file sizes like 24/96 (though I think they downsample  ...)  but wondering if they will play via the Solo? I went through all the other threads on the Solo but could not seem to find a definitive answer. 
   
  Thanks, 
   
  Anthony


----------



## wolfen68

I wonder how the ipod/Solo/SR71b rig would compare to a H140/ibasso DB-1/SR71b rig?  That has been the rig that has redefined portable audio for me.  No more compromises vs. desktop...other than price. 
   
  Also, I didn't catch if the Solo was balanced out.  If not, would the DB-1 have a theoretical edge in keeping balanced throughout the signal chain?


----------



## shuro

I think I have a similar question to the one above, regarding the balanced capabilities.  In the video, it looks like the interconnect Jude is using between the Solo and the SR71B is single ended on both ends.  I thought, perhaps wrongly, that one needed a balanced termination for the RS amps in order to obtain optimal results.  Can one indeed get the advantage of a balanced amp by using a SE termination?
  Thanks, in advance


----------



## The Larch

Have you ever thought of using VIMEO for video hoasting....I can't view youtube at work


----------



## josephlogston

thanks for this great review,  and if you have or know about a setup for zune 80g mp3 player that will work as of the apple mp3 player !!!!
   
  thanks again;
  joe


----------



## dj nellie

Quote:


jude said:


> As for how it compares to an iMod+amp:  I apologize, dj nellie, but I can't answer this, as I've not owned an iMod.


 

 Thanks for your reply, Jude.  Can you give your thoughts about how the Solo compares to the HM-801, the other high-quality portable source that you have reviewed and had apparently been your favorite?  And have you tried using feeding the HM-801's coax input with the Solo?


----------



## David Paul

Hey Jude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I think this video series is a fantastic supplement to the rest of the content of the site. I remember that Red Wine Audio explained that the reason they only mod the 4th, 5th, & 5.5 Generation iPod models to make the iMod is because these were the only iPods that used high grade Wolfson DACs. For this reason, if someone were using an i"Mod" rather than an i"Pod" would the use of the Algorhythm Solo be completely unnecessary? I'm sorry if this sounds like a boneheaded question, but I really am that green. I am also curious about what Tonyflo asked:
  Quote: 





tonyflo said:


> One more thing ... there are some flac player apps for the ipod that handle the larger file sizes like 24/96 (though I think they downsample  ...)  but wondering if they will play via the Solo? I went through all the other threads on the Solo but could not seem to find a definitive answer.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anthony


 

 From what I understand, all of Apple's various "i" media devices will downsample higher res audio files to 16 bit. Indeed, can the Solo handle 24 bit? If so, than I guess the the rig your using here is superior to the iMod. Could you somehow, for instance, rip a DVD-Audio and play a 24/192 res flac file with it? Lastly, Red Wine Audio says that the modification they do results in the analog output running directly from the DAC to the dock connector pins, bypassing everything else that would be in the signal path. If I understand you correctly Jude, what your set up is doing is bypassing even the iPod DAC, and streaming the digital data directly from the hard drive to the connector pins. Do I have that right? 
   
  I apologize for the barrage of questions, but I'm dying to know.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Tonyflo

Hey Jude, thanks again. 
   
  Posted about this in another thread in amps ... but I'm curious about why you paired the SR-71B with the Solo if -- as everyone says -- the Solo does not do balanced? 
  Is it because of the SR71's power and better ability to drive electrostats like the LCD2's? Just curious because I have JH16's as my high end monitors now and it seems
  like I probably won't see much benefit from the SR71 versus the Rx Mk2 given all this .... 
   
  Kudos again on the review -- I thought you did great  
   
  Anthony


----------



## loremipsum

Re-posting my questions here since apparantly jude doesn't like answering YT comments.
  

  Quote: 





> Hey Jude, I've got a couple questions about the Solo.
> 
> Do you think that the Headstage Arrow would be a good match for the Algorhythm Solo? I've been considering buying a new 6th gen Nano (the little﻿ touchscreen ones), a Solo, and an Arrow or some other slim amp, so that I'd still be able to pocket the setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lezard

I want DT 1350


----------



## ssavage

This episode was the best. Sound was good quality was good and your review was good. The only thing is that you seem to only be reviewing is high cost items Jude. Maybe next video something entrance level like some 840s or TMA-1s?


----------



## Spareribs

I really love these kinds of videos and this episode was break through with some very interesting technology and an eye opener, in addition, it was very well presented.
   
  Slightly off topic, what wrist watch is Jude wearing?


----------



## Frankie K

Quote: 





spareribs said:


> I really love these kinds of videos and this episode was break through with some very interesting technology and an eye opener, in addition, it was very well presented.
> 
> Slightly off topic, what wrist watch is Jude wearing?


 

 I second that question Jude, what make of watch are You wearing, I can not focus in properly to make it out!


----------



## oosek

Very informative video. Keep up the good work.


----------



## imackler

Is the HD25-1 really that good of a headphone to deserve that kind of amping?


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Is the HD25-1 really that good of a headphone to deserve that kind of amping?


 


  HD 25-1 is an excellent headphone. Whether it deserves that kind of amping, I can't say, but they do sound different out of a PA2V2 (warmer) than straight out of an iPod/laptop.


----------



## tyoung8

The HD25-1 ii deserved to be customed.
   
http://www.customcans.co.uk/blog/


----------



## ansmi

Quote: 





tyoung8 said:


> The HD25-1 ii deserved to be customed.
> 
> http://www.customcans.co.uk/blog/


 


  Those are so nice! I think I'm gonna get one of these very soon


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





tyoung8 said:


> The HD25-1 ii deserved to be customed.
> 
> http://www.customcans.co.uk/blog/


 


  Thanks for sharing.  He'd make a great Head-Fi-er...


----------



## WisdomListens

When is the next episode coming out?!


----------



## jude

Quote: 





wisdomlistens said:


> When is the next episode coming out?!


 
   
  It was decided that the show's host is an impossibly difficult prima donna and no-talent hack, so the next episode is pending a search for someone with at least an ounce of charisma.
   
  Okay, I'm kidding.  This no-talent prima donna will be uploading another episode in two or three days--replete with a certified quarter-ounce of charisma.


----------



## WisdomListens

Quote: 





jude said:


> It was decided that the show's host is an impossibly difficult prima donna and no-talent hack, so the next episode is pending a search for someone with at least an ounce of charisma.
> 
> Okay, I'm kidding.  This no-talent prima donna will be uploading another episode in two or three days--replete with a certified quarter-ounce of charisma.


 


  Can't wait! And make a pound of charisma instead.


----------



## Tonyflo

Alright, so I got the Solo + Mk2 + JH16's, plus ALO's deluxe connector cables. LOVING the sound coming out of this thing and will post more detailed impressions soon. 
   
  One thing I didn't get was an upgraded cable for the 16's ... which everyone seems to recommend. I was kinda waiting for the Eclipse from Craig, but that could be 3-4 weeks away and not sure I want to wait that long.
   
  My question is -- how much of a difference will the new cable make? What kind of difference in the context of this setup? 
   
  Thanks!
   
  Anthony


----------



## dj nellie

Quote:


tonyflo said:


> My question is -- how much of a difference will the new cable make? What kind of difference in the context of this setup?


 

 There really is no consensus on this question, and it seems like just speaking about cable improvements is a punishable offense sometimes.  I have various aftermarket cables, and I love the look, durability, and sound of them, but many others (often people who have never owned an aftermarket cable) dismiss the possibility that they can improve sound, or claim that the value of any improvement is insignificant compared to the price.
   
  My advice: If you like the sound you're getting with the stock cable, stick with it for a while.  If you can afford an aftermarket cable, try a reasonably-priced one from Whiplash, ALO or Moon Audio and see if you notice any differences.  If you don't feel that any improvements were worth the money, then you can usually sell the cable on the For Sale forum without losing too much.  At the very least, the cost should be worth it just to see for yourself what different cables can and can't do.


----------



## isaios

It looks like a uboat.


----------



## aLm0sT

Check out what I got in the mail yesterday!


----------



## Frankie K

Let Us know what You think of it after some goog quality listening time and by the way ENJOY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





alm0st said:


> Check out what I got in the mail yesterday!


----------



## suhaybh

I know that the iPad can use a variety of external DACs through the camera connection kit, and of course the dream would be to extend this capability to the ipod family. Just wondering, as a cheaper alternative to the CLAS, is there a list of audio players (preferably HDD based) that have descent UIs and can use any (or most) external DAC or DAC + Amp Combo?


----------



## Chefano

I dont know if Ive missed, but what wolfson dac it uses?


----------



## dj nellie

Quote:


suhaybh said:


> I know that the iPad can use a variety of external DACs through the camera connection kit, and of course the dream would be to extend this capability to the ipod family. Just wondering, as a cheaper alternative to the CLAS, is there a list of audio players (preferably HDD based) that have descent UIs and can use any (or most) external DAC or DAC + Amp Combo?


 

 In terms of portable players with a digital out, I'm only aware of the iRiver H1x0 line (optical out).  But if anyone knows of other portables that can be used as a digital transport, I'd like to learn about them.  I hope innovations like the Solo and the JH3A will lead to the release of more cheap, small DAPs that can be used as transports.
   
  Quote: 





chefano said:


> I dont know if Ive missed, but what wolfson dac it uses?


 
  It's being kept secret for some reason, I'm not sure why--could a competitor really replicate the Solo that easily just based on knowing which DAC was used?  The 6moons review had a picture with the chip blacked out. I'm not about to try to open my Solo, since knowing what the DAC is wouldn't mean much to me--I'm perfectly happy with the way it sounds.


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





jude said:


> Products mentioned in the video:


 


> *Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo* battery-powered iPod/iPhone/iPad digital dock and DAC (digital-to-analog converter)
> *beyerdynamic DT 1350* headphones
> *Sennheiser / adidas HD 25-1 II Originals* headphones
> *Audeze LCD-2* planar magnetic headphones
> *ALO Audio*:  various dock cables and headphone cable (with adapter system) for Audeze LCD-2


 
  What amp did you use along with the Algorythm Solo? You had the DAC you reviewed and then the amp, which I did not notice mentioned. I want to build this exact rig with the Beyers


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote:  






> What amp did you use along with the Algorythm Solo? You had the DAC you reviewed and then the amp, which I did not notice mentioned. I want to build this exact rig with the Beyers


 

 Nevermind I found it on page 3 i think but you still should put it in the products used list. Ray Samuels Audio SR-71B amp for those who read this post.


----------



## pogodrummer

the ipod 4g,5g and 5.5g already have wolfson dacs...


----------



## David1961

Hi !
  My question is to anyone who can to help me, l'm not very knowledgeable about what audio equipment can do so here goes, at sometime in the future l'm buying the Esoteric K-01  SACD + D/A player, l'm also considering the Cypher Labs Algorhythm solo to go with my ipod + pico slim,  my query is, can music from an ipod via the solo that is connected to the K-01  using a RCA coaxial cable be heard from headphones via a headphone amp that is also connected to the K-01, if that makes any sense, l look forward to hearing from anyone who can help.
                                                                                                             Thanks,
                                                                                                               Dave.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





david1961 said:


> Hi !
> My question is to anyone who can to help me, l'm not very knowledgeable about what audio equipment can do so here goes, at sometime in the future l'm buying the Esoteric K-01  SACD + D/A player, l'm also considering the Cypher Labs Algorhythm solo to go with my ipod + pico slim,  my query is, can music from an ipod via the solo that is connected to the K-01  using a RCA coaxial cable be heard from headphones via a headphone amp that is also connected to the K-01, if that makes any sense, l look forward to hearing from anyone who can help.
> Thanks,
> Dave.


 
   
  Dave, the K-01 has (among other inputs) a digital coax (RCA) input.  If I understand correctly, you're asking if you could go iPod/Solo--(digital)-->K-01-as-DAC--(analog)-->headphone amp.  That is, in addition to its use portably with your Pico, you want to use the iPod/Solo as a transport for the K-01, correct?
   
  If so, then, yes, you should be good with that.


----------



## David1961

Yes Jude, l believe that's what l'm asking,  my headphones are  Stax sr007mk1's and  have on order Justin's BHSE, what l'm hoping to do is listen to music through the BHSE from an ipod the way l was asking, but you put it  in a lot better way to understand than me Jude, l've got a few CD's and also some SACD's but l've got some song's on my ipod  l haven't got on discs, so as l say  l'm hoping to use the solo  with the K-01 and also the pico slim so l'll be killing two birds with one stone as the saying goes ,while l'm sending this message Jude l'd just like to say  the idea about the videos you do is an excellent one, in fact l really enjoy going on Head-fi.
                                                                   Thanks Jude,
                                                                              Dave.


----------



## David1961

With me being from England, which is the best place to buy the solo, the place would have to do paypal.
                                                                    
                                                                           Dave.


----------



## pitecus

Hi, what's the main difference between tha CLAS and other DACs with USB imput like, lets say, the iBasso D4 and the Fiio E7? In my understanding those last two don't bypass the ipod DAC so whats the main purpose for those having a USB imput? Thanks


----------



## dj nellie

Quote:


david1961 said:


> With me being from England, which is the best place to buy the solo, the place would have to do paypal.
> 
> Dave.


 

  
  Have you looked at the ALO website?  They deliver internationally and accept PayPal. 


  Quote: 





pitecus said:


> Hi, what's the main difference between tha CLAS and other DACs with USB imput like, lets say, the iBasso D4 and the Fiio E7? In my understanding those last two don't bypass the ipod DAC so whats the main purpose for those having a USB imput? Thanks


 

 The Solo is specifically designed to accept USB input from an iDevice, whereas other USB DACs can accept input from any other source with a USB output (generally computers).  If you plugged in a typical USB DAC to an iPod, I believe you would just be re-converting the analog output from the iPod to digital and then back to analog.  Other USB DACs aren't able to extract a digital feed from an iPod.


----------



## ambchang

I already have an iPod 4G, would the Solo add anything to the performance, or will it simply be an expensive toy for me to use the exact same DAC (or something similar)?
   
  Also, if the solo does provide a step-up, would it make sense for me to go with an ALO amp, or go with an RSA amp like the Shadow or the SR-71a?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## dj nellie

Well, I'll put it this way:  I have a 5.5g iPod (Whiplash-modded and Rockboxed), and since I got my Solo, I haven't touched it.  And I've only listened to my HM-801 a few times just to confirm that I prefer the Solo.  I've had the Solo for about 3 weeks, so maybe I'm still biased by "new toy" euphoria, but I don't think so.  I had the Classic for about 6 months before I heard the Solo, so I was pretty familiar with how it sounded.
   
  As for the amp, I'd say go with whichever amp out of the top-tier portables you can get the best deal on (if you don't mind buying used), and whichever one whose presentation you think you would like based on descriptions.  In addition to the ones you listed, I would consider the Pico Slim, TTVJ Slim, Stepdance, Protector, SR71b, and the iBasso amps.  If you haven't already, check out the Headfonia portable amp review for one perspective and browse some of the Portable Amp threads here.


----------



## pitecus

Thanks dj nellie, makes sense.


----------



## MHinGA

FWIW I am currently running: iPod Classic > CLAS > TTVJ Slim > Senn. HD 650/ Shure SE535. The sound is very good... sorry, I'm _not_ an audiophile-- just a guy who likes music-- so I don't know impedance from impudence and can't give you the kind of listening impressions that an audiophile would. That being said, I do find use of the CLAS beneficial (noticeably better than listening via the iPod's internal DAC), and the TTVJ Slim is a very nice little amp.
   
  In addition to the above, the TTVJ kinda' sorta' can run my LCD-2, but not nearly as well as a desktop amp; for this reason I may try the RSA SR71B shown in the video, because even though the Audez'e are by no means portable I can carry them in their travel case while on the road without too much difficulty.


----------



## svertel

I just wanted to chime in briefly to say that I absolutely love my Solo.  I'm hearing detail from my compressed (Mp3 320kbps LAME encoded) files that completely eluded my ears prior to the Solo's DAC.  I'm running it out through ALO's matching Rx MkII amp, into a new set of Ultimate Ears UE18 Pro customs.  Absolute joy!
   
  I suspect I'd enjoy the RSA amp that Jude used in the video considerably more but I'll save that for another paycheck.  My next test will be driving my 650's with this rig, as soon as I can pick up a mini to 1/4" adapter.


----------



## David1961

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Have you looked at the ALO website?  They deliver internationally and accept PayPal.
> ...


 

 Thanks dj nellie, l will.
                    Dave


----------



## Vaipec

and if you connect your ipod to mac with the normal cable, and then usb from mac to dac, you are taking perfect bit from ipod and by passing dac from ipod, aren't you ?
  
  Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Have you looked at the ALO website?  They deliver internationally and accept PayPal.
> ...


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





vaipec said:


> and if you connect your ipod to mac with the normal cable, and then usb from mac to dac, you are taking perfect bit from ipod and by passing dac from ipod, aren't you ?


 

 I don't think so. A "normal" USB-to-iPod cable will not take a digital signal from the iPod, just a line-level analogue signal.
   
  Also, why would you want to connect iPod>Mac>DAC? What purpose does the Mac serve?


----------



## pekingduck

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> Quote:
> 
> In terms of portable players with a digital out, I'm only aware of the iRiver H1x0 line (optical out).  But if anyone knows of other portables that can be used as a digital transport, I'd like to learn about them.  I hope innovations like the Solo and the JH3A will lead to the release of more cheap, small DAPs that can be used as transports.


 

 The QLS-QA350 has coaxial output: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/496326/review-qls-qa-350-solid-state-transport-amazing-sound-and-versatility


----------



## Vaipec

I think I wasn't clear. Ipod to mac connected with the sync cable. It opens itunes and instead of filing my mac hd with tones of GB and slowing it down, I use hd from ipod. Mac only serves as music server throw usb to my dac. I'm almost sure that using the sync cable, its bit perfect, as using any other external hd. Can someone confirm this, or should have the tones of GB on internal Mac hd ? (don't want to use other external hd)
  
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> I don't think so. A "normal" USB-to-iPod cable will not take a digital signal from the iPod, just a line-level analogue signal.
> 
> Also, why would you want to connect iPod>Mac>DAC? What purpose does the Mac serve?


----------



## KevinWolff

I think that would work fine for bit perfect, just not 24/96. Itunes can play 24/96 but if you are playing thru your connected ipod, the ipod only outputs 16/44. If you have no problem with that or don't have any 24-bit recordings, then disregard. If you want to use your ipod for storage and still play 24/96 thru itunes, you'd need to use the ipod as an external drive. you would mount it, load your music (which could not be accessed on itunes, storage only this way). then add the files (without copying) to itunes. This method works like any other external hard drive. 
   
  Adding an external DAC will give you a better sound in almost all cases. Better separation, bass extension, etc. Search forum for numerous posts on the importance of a good DAC in both MAC and iPod setups. Every bit as important as a good headphone amp if you care about making your rig sound it's best within budget.


----------



## Vaipec

Thanks Kevin, just like I thought. I would love to play 24/96 even 24/192 but my dac is only 16/44, and yes I do have a external dac (normal usb, not asynch) and being much better than mac, ipod, it's still limited and the weakest link in my chain. That's why Cypher algorhythm came to my mind... unfortunately it doesn't play 24/192 so searching for a desktop dac
  
  Quote: 





kevinwolff said:


> I think that would work fine for bit perfect, just not 24/96. Itunes can play 24/96 but if you are playing thru your connected ipod, the ipod only outputs 16/44. If you have no problem with that or don't have any 24-bit recordings, then disregard. If you want to use your ipod for storage and still play 24/96 thru itunes, you'd need to use the ipod as an external drive. you would mount it, load your music (which could not be accessed on itunes, storage only this way). then add the files (without copying) to itunes. This method works like any other external hard drive.
> 
> Adding an external DAC will give you a better sound in almost all cases. Better separation, bass extension, etc. Search forum for numerous posts on the importance of a good DAC in both MAC and iPod setups. Every bit as important as a good headphone amp if you care about making your rig sound it's best within budget.


----------



## KevinWolff

Me too. I'm also in want of a desktop dac. A true Asynch USB 24/192 but they are out of my price range for the time being. The MSII+ does 96, and is asynchronous USB. It's excellent for the price, but I'm already craving more detail than it offers. The solo is awesome for a portable, but it's steeply priced since it's among, if not the first portable dac capable of bypassing the ipod dac. the desktop dacs I covet are upwards of 1000.00 US. Some would argue WAY upwards, especially since asynch USB is still scarce among the current dac offerings. Then there's the issue of USB implementation quality and how that differs.....and that's when my head starts to hurt.


----------



## Vaipec

yeah I share your pain.... dammit for this hobby...
  
  Quote: 





kevinwolff said:


> Me too. I'm also in want of a desktop dac. A true Asynch USB 24/192 but they are out of my price range for the time being. The MSII+ does 96, and is asynchronous USB. It's excellent for the price, but I'm already craving more detail than it offers. The solo is awesome for a portable, but it's steeply priced since it's among, if not the first portable dac capable of bypassing the ipod dac. the desktop dacs I covet are upwards of 1000.00 US. Some would argue WAY upwards, especially since asynch USB is still scarce among the current dac offerings. Then there's the issue of USB implementation quality and how that differs.....and that's when my head starts to hurt.


----------



## heathdwatts

*I was very excited about the Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo, until I learned that it costs $579! I would mostly use a device like this while traveling and flying, but I'll continue to listen to my music while flying using my iPod's DAC through my Headroom Portable Desktop amp. When I reach my destination, I can plug in my $150 Onkyo ND-S1. I wish that Cypher Labs had forgone the DAC and built an item that would simply bypass the iPod DAC for about $200. *


----------



## MHinGA

Quote: 





heathdwatts said:


> *I was very excited about the Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo, until I learned that it costs $579! I would mostly use a device like this while traveling and flying, but I'll continue to listen to my music while flying using my iPod's DAC through my Headroom Portable Desktop amp. When I reach my destination, I can plug in my $150 Onkyo ND-S1. I wish that Cypher Labs had forgone the DAC and built an item that would simply bypass the iPod DAC for about $200. *


 

 Like you, my basic travel rig was iPod (classic) > (LOD >) Headroom Portable D.A. > IEMs/headphones. The aforementioned setup works well, is reasonably portable, and I was satisfied for several years.
   
  However, the upgrade bug bit and now I am using:  iPod Classic > CLAS > TTVJ Slim > IEMs/headphones for travel. I utilize the ALO aftermarket CLAS interconnects, which bumps up the price associated with the CLAS.
   
  Now would be a good time for my *Standard Disclaimer:* I am not an audiophile as most around here would define that term; I barely know impedance from impudence. However I do enjoy listening critically as I'd assume everybody who takes the time to be here does. I enjoy an eclectic array of music from classical to Jazz to electronic to rock to hip hop to... you get the picture. I listen mostly to Apple Lossless files on the iPod. OK with that out of the way, I will say that my upgraded travel rig blows the prior one out of the water IMO. A few specifics, remembering that I don't really speak audiophile and that these impressions are mine and mine alone:
   
  1. The amps. The Headroom sounds "bigger" in the bass and lower midrange, but the TTVJ Slim is _much_ tighter and seems quicker/more responsive to me. I hear more detail with the Slim. And speaking of slim, the TTVJ is quite a bit smaller than the HR. 
   
  2. The CLAS. Waaaay more detail and clarity when used with either amp. Is it worth the price? To me, yes, but only you can answer that one for yourself. I will only say that I was very price-sensitive and therefore did a lot of thinking before upgrading.
   
  3. The ALO interconnects. A lot of controversy surrounds this subject as I'm sure you know. All I can say is that I hear what to me is a big difference. I would go so far as to say that if you aren't going to spring for the cables, don't get the CLAS.
   
  Again, only my opinions.


----------



## TRACKMAN

CAN I USE THAT WITH MY SONY MP3 PLAYER .... I AM ALSO USING SONY MDR EX 1000S


----------



## svertel

mhinga said:


> Like you, my basic travel rig was iPod (classic) > (LOD >) Headroom Portable D.A. > IEMs/headphones. The aforementioned setup works well, is reasonably portable, and I was satisfied for several years.
> 
> However, the upgrade bug bit and now I am using:  iPod Classic > CLAS > TTVJ Slim > IEMs/headphones for travel. I utilize the ALO aftermarket CLAS interconnects, which bumps up the price associated with the CLAS.
> 
> ...




MHinGA, I completely agree. My perceptions are very much the same. The CLAS is worth the price for quality and portability.


----------



## heathdwatts

Thanks, svertel, for your reply and the information. I will probably try the CLAS at some point. I'm not convinced that the ALO interconnects will make a difference because any reasonably well built cable will deliver the same audio signal; there is no real evidence for the _audiophile_ cable being superior to a well-made, less expensive cable. However, I would like to try the ALO cables and test them in an objective double-blind test with a few listeners. I've read many good reviews about ALO and other high-end cables, and have considered them, but I'm skeptical about expensive cables. Which cables are you using specifically?


----------



## MHinGA

Quote: 





heathdwatts said:


> Thanks, svertel, for your reply and the information. I will probably try the CLAS at some point. I'm not convinced that the ALO interconnects will make a difference because any reasonably well built cable will deliver the same audio signal; there is no real evidence for the _audiophile_ cable being superior to a well-made, less expensive cable. However, I would like to try the ALO cables and test them in an objective double-blind test with a few listeners. I've read many good reviews about ALO and other high-end cables, and have considered them, but I'm skeptical about expensive cables. Which cables are you using specifically?


 

 To my ears there was a huge difference, and frankly I didn't want there to be because of the cost. But I understand that others with far more knowledge than me may differ, and I have no wish to initiate the type of cables debate seen in the Audez'e thread! My experience is mine alone.


----------



## loremipsum

Quote: 





trackman said:


> CAN I USE THAT WITH MY SONY MP3 PLAYER .... I AM ALSO USING SONY MDR EX 1000S


 
  Nope, the Solo is for iPods only.


----------



## ArrigoShred

Daym.

 Crazy looking Rig.
 Anyways I read on the website that the Solo is meant to be used with the RX MK2. Is that true?


----------



## MHinGA

The amp is certainly marketed by ALO to go with the CLAS, and at least the exterior design was executed to match the CLAS. I preferred to sound of the TTVJ slim (think: more "analog" if that makes sense) with the CLAS. Jude is using the RSA SR-71B. You may find the following helpful as a starting point for comparing portable amps if you haven't seen it already:
   
Headfonia Portable Amp Comparisons.


----------



## heathdwatts

Thanks again, svertel. I'd love to discuss the audiophile (high-cost cables, $50,000 speakers, etc.) issue with anyone who is interested. I'm sure there are many discussion about these issues in this forum.


----------



## heathdwatts

I have a followup question. Isn't the Algorhythm Solo using a Wolfson DAC chip, similar to those found in the original iPods? My Headroom Portable Desktop Amp uses a CS4398 chip, so would the Solo be a DAC downgrade from my current system?


----------



## funch

So the SR-71A can drive LCD2's? From what I've read and experienced, they need at least 2W RMS to sound their best.
  Does the SR output that kind of power?


----------



## KevinWolff

funch said:


> So the SR-71A can drive LCD2's? From what I've read and experienced, they need at least 2W RMS to sound their best.
> Does the SR output that kind of power?


 
   
  Using them right now with my Sr-71A and Anedio D1 dac and ALO RW8-Cu 22AWG Cable. The sound is incredible. I'm guessing they scale up nicely with a powerful desktop amp, but there's nothing missing as far as I can tell. On high gain, I still can only get to around 11'oclock on the volume before it's too loud for me (med gain around 1'oclock). Bass is full and punches even at low volume.
   
  I too was worried that the 71a wouldn't drive them. I'd been researching amps prior to their arrival and had all but convinced myself I'd need to buy one right away, that the Sr71a would essentially be useless with the LCD-2's. Nothing could have been further from the truth. Now that I've heard them together, I decided to put off desktop amp shopping and just listen to my music collection.


----------



## cooperpwc

Jude, Youtube is blocked in China. I'm back vacationing in Toronto and one of the first things I did was to finally watch this video. Most articulate, sir. And I agree fully with your assessment of the Solo. It's a great component! Synergy is indeed key. I, like many others, am loving the Solo+Stepdance combo. With the ES5 in particular, it is stunning. Actually I just listened to that for much of the trip across the Pacific (where the isolation from engines is really nice). Sick? Oh ya, the combo is _sick_!.
   
  Great video. I am off to watch the Phonitor episode..


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Jude, Youtube is blocked in China. I'm back vacationing in Toronto and one of the first things I did was to finally watch this video. Most articulate, sir. And I agree fully with your assessment of the Solo. It's a great component! Synergy is indeed key. I, like many others, am loving the Solo+Stepdance combo. With the ES5 in particular, it is stunning. Actually I just listened to that for much of the trip across the Pacific (where the isolation from engines is really nice). Sick? Oh ya, the combo is _sick_!.
> 
> Great video. I am off to watch the Phonitor episode..


 

 Maybe he should make a download link available to those in China?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Maybe he should make a download link available to those in China?


 

 Great idea!


----------



## tankman

I have been playing with the clas for a while. Its a good sounding unit but don't compare it to some other well designed desktop dacs. To me clas sounds no better than 300$ micro dac from headroom however it has the portability rarely found on other dacs.


----------



## shinystuffbuyer

I maybe committing hara-kiri by deviating from the original intention of this thread but I think that the balanced stage that iBasso DB-2 offers would be a significant advantage over the CLAS. I think the question of single v. Balanced never got fully resolved on this thread.
   
  But then, there is the bulk to consider. This rig already looks bulky, if you replace CLAS with DB-2, you can expect to be detained for long hours for questioning.


----------



## kothganesh

Jude,
   
  a great review. I have been looking for a portable rig and now I know exactly what to get. Thanks a ton.


----------

